# Talk o the Oceans and Rules of the Sea?



## Tonguez (Sep 19, 2003)

Ack aye mateys seems we're either going insane for lack o rum or them scurvy Admins are blowin down a stranger wind than home!

and tagged it be sar!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 19, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Ack aye mateys seems we're either going insane for lack o rum or them scurvy Admins are blowin down a stranger wind than home!



Avast me mate, me be thinkin' this needs an OT tag!  Arrrrr!


----------



## Psion (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrr, me hearties! What a fine day it is today. Avast, I had planned to talk about some new plunder... Living Imagination's _Pirates_ and Green Ronin's _Skull & Bones_ today, but the evenin's storm may have me in port for a few days.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 19, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> Living Imagination's _Pirates_ and Green Ronin's _Skull & Bones_ today, but the evenin's storm may have me in port for a few days.



'Tis a fine shame ye be caught by the storm, but arrrrr, I be liking yer views an' yer peg leg...


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 19, 2003)

Shiver me timbers and avast ye sheep shaggers! There be a pirate cat about, mucking wit th' natural order o'things!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 19, 2003)

To paraphase a famous doctor, "I'm Sage not a pirate."


----------



## Speaker (Sep 19, 2003)

Today be a fine dayt'be a pirate

T' t'code,t' t'life o' t'pirate, and t' t'one true silly holiday o' t' year!"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Argh, sure an' if anyone be havin' a problem with me speech a'work t'day, aye an ye can be sure I'll be sendin' them t' Davey Jones' locker!  Argh!  Where be me bottle of rum?


----------



## takyris (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yarrrr!*


----------



## Wraith Form (Sep 19, 2003)

(in '80's _Valleyspeak_)  Like, ohmygod, WHAT is going ON here, people?

Gag me TOT-ally with, like, a giant spoon.  Ahar.


----------



## starwolf (Sep 19, 2003)

*Talk like a pirate, Post like a Piratecat*

Arrrrgh! Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow *Avast!* Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow *Shiver me timbers* Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow *Gnomes* Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow  *walk the plank* Meow Meow Meow *Clay* Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow *Story Hour* Meow Meow Meow Meow *Thread Closed* Meow Meow Meow Meow.....


----------



## Allanon (Sep 19, 2003)

*They don’t call me Long John because me head be so big.*

Avast, ye bilge rats. This forum hast'be t'most fun one ever invented, I just blew me mornin' milk...errr grog outo'me nose by just readin' t'forum titles. Them Admins be messin'me with me piraty head they be, arrr.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 19, 2003)

Arr, it be a foin day to be an Irish pirate on these windswept seas, aye and a foin, foin ship a flyin' the English colors to the lee.

Battle sails! 8 points a starboard, let fly the roger!

The Auld Grump, who ain't Grania O'Malley...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, I'll be a wench's nanny, me hearties! Have ye heard th' winds a-blowin'?

(Arrr, I be soundin' like yonder Elminster!)


----------



## Paradox (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrrrgh... Either someone's been hittin' th' ol' rum too much, or they be huge fans of Survivor: Pearl Islands.


----------



## Kamard (Sep 19, 2003)

Paradox said:
			
		

> Arrrrgh... Either someone's been hittin' th' ol' rum too much, or they be huge fans of Survivor: Pearl Islands.




Yarr! Talk like a pirate be the finest day o' the year!


----------



## dave_o (Sep 19, 2003)

Avast! Ye scurvy mates be pullin' a laugh o' me guts on this one! Ahar, ee' forum mates be some damn fine pirates, aye! 

Me lass is in port -- Washingtown, aye, it'd be a ripe o' grog tae git me in that port! Arrrr, o' me lass in some right skivvies, ahoy!



_Edit - Me spellin's gone all tae rot!_


----------



## Paradox (Sep 19, 2003)

Kamard said:
			
		

> Yarr! Talk like a pirate be the finest day o' the year!




Aye, 'specially when "booty" and "poop deck" mean totally different things in pirate speak, matey. Be sure not to confuse them with modern slang, or ye be walkin' the plank!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 19, 2003)

I be raising me glass to the merry Admin-Pirates, who have set this all up for us piratical types!

Last man to down his grog - walks the plank! ARRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mach2.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

> Aye, 'specially when "booty" and "poop deck" mean totally different things in pirate speak, matey. Be sure not to confuse them with modern slang, or ye be walkin' the plank!




Oy! Jus goes t'show how li'l things change as every pirate worth his cantankerous weight in rum be goin' after the 'booty' no matter how you define it. Yarr!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrr!  I be boardin' this here thread and sailing to where once a young kitty META tavern wench.  That be the place where scuttlebutt 'bout Cap'n Morrus' ship do be.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 19, 2003)

Cap'n Morrus and the Jack O's be a crew of scallywags to booty the site.


----------

